# Officer Down: Christopher Daniels - [Tavares, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fla. sheriff dies in bus crash*

*Officer Down: Christopher Daniels* - [Tavares, Florida]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 47
*Additional Info:* Sheriff Christopher Daniels had served in law enforcement for 20 years. He is survived by his wife, three children, and step-daughter. 
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Daniels was killed in an automobile accident. *Date of Incident:* October 14, 2006

*Fla. sheriff dies in bus crash*
By Mark I. Johnson and Jim Haug, Staff Writers
Daytona Beach News-Journal Online
SAMSULA, Fla.- Lake County Sheriff Chris Daniels died Saturday night during the Battle of the Badges charity race at the New Smyrna Speedway.
The Florida Highway Patrol was called to investigate the crash during the race that involved top law enforcement officers from Central Florida.
The FHP did not release Daniels' name Saturday night, but Lake County Deputy Gary Borders confirmed the sheriff died in the race.
*Full Story: Fla. sheriff dies in bus crash*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thousands Remember Florida Sheriff










The grieving family of Sheriff Chris Daniels.









An honor guard of Lake County's finest stood at attention Friday morning as the grieving family of Sheriff Chris Daniels arrived at the First Baptist Church of Eustis.

*Story by wftv.com*

The funeral services wrapped up for Lake County Sheriff Chris Daniels shortly before noon Friday. The sheriff was killed Saturday after a crash at a charity bus race in New Smyrna Beach. VIDEO:Funeral For Sheriff Attended By Thousands There were thousands of heavy hearts at the First Baptist Church of Eustis on Friday morning. It was a solemn ceremony of tears at times, but also moments of laughter, as Lake County remembered a favorite son and a family remembered a husband and father. An honor guard of Lake County's finest stood at attention Friday morning as the grieving family of Sheriff Chris Daniels arrived at the First Baptist Church of Eustis. Inside, friends, loved ones and law enforcement officers from every corner of Florida remembered a man who touched the lives of so many. "Chris loved being sheriff. I believe God made him for this job," said pastor Mark Douglas. Daniels had a nearly 30-year military and law enforcement career. Those close to him say he was a man with dedication to duty who cared deeply for his community. But, most of all, they say he was a man who was a devoted husband and a loving father. "My father was the smartest man I've ever known. He was too young, too healthy and he still had so much to give," said Daniels' daughter, Ashley. It was a life so tragically cut short, mourners were left to wonder what might have been. They were left Friday with their memories of the man and left to show to his family they care, a family and an entire community that must now carry on without him. The service moved to Tavares Cemetery early Friday afternoon where Sheriff Daniels was being laid to rest.

*Related:*

Watch the Video


----------

